# Lizards > General Lizards >  Does anyone keep Anoles?

## OhClueless1

I am just wondering...  I haven't seen any posts regarding them.  My son has two green ones.  It was a bit of a pain in the butt at first because Mom (me) didn't do her homework first and stupidly asked a worker at Petsmart for advice.  But we have them all straightened out now and I really like these lil guys.

----------


## JASBALLS

I have a brown anole...

----------


## Patrick Long

i thought anoles were for feeding?

----------


## Argentra

Heh, yeah. The only people I know who keep them do so for feeders. But I did sell a few as pets back in the Petsmart days...

----------


## Blu Mongoose

We have one for a pet. We've had him over a year so we must be doing something right.

----------


## OhClueless1

feeders??  What eats them?

----------


## JASBALLS

> i thought anoles were for feeding?


They are great fly catchers.. I keep mine on top of a snake cage. It keeps the flies away!!!

----------


## Patrick Long

> They are great fly catchers.. I keep mine on top of a snake cage. It keeps the flies away!!!


haha never thought of that one




> feeders??  What eats them?


preying mantis eats them, spiders, scorpions, monitors, fish...im sure more do too

----------


## mlededee

my husband currently has just one green anole, but we have kept many of them in various numbers over the years. a green anole was actually the first herp i ever owned when i was about 13. 

there is also currently a little female that lives in the plants on our deck and comes up onto the kitchen window sill to bask each day--well, actually i think she has gone into hibernation for the winter now, probably somewhere under the deck, but hopefully she'll be back in the spring.  :Smile: 

i hate the thought of them being used as feeders--they are such cute and personable little guys.  :Hmm:

----------

